# Itunes store invisible



## lordack61 (25 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour a tous!J'espere que vous pourrez m'aider, depuis la mise a jour a ios 7 sur mon ipad 3 je n'arrive plus a acceder au contenu de l'itunes store, je vois les categories (musique, film...) mais les pages restent blanche. Je precise que j'ai deja eteint l'appli, l'ipad mais rien y fait, avez vous eu ce probleme et savez vous comment le resoudre?


----------

